# Control Board Questions



## speedre9 (Mar 7, 2015)

As some of you know I bought a Chinese four axis motor driver board. As far as I know it works but I am not sure. I fired it up today with Mach 3 and the axis didn't move. Now I wonder if I've connected it correctly. By that I mean do I still need to run a breakout board? See my other post about this for the type of board I bought. Any comments on this I don't do electronics very well.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 7, 2015)

Some links would be helpful here.  I can't remember what you were working on.  Some pictures would be great also.


----------



## countryguy (Mar 7, 2015)

And mach3 setups can sometimes bite me in hind end!    For grins, one time I forgot I left the mill in step mode.0005.  And ripped everything apart thinking my motors were no moving.  Duh moments.    Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## bpratl (Mar 8, 2015)

countryguy said:


> And mach3 setups can sometimes bite me in hind end!    For grins, one time I forgot I left the mill in step mode.0005.  And ripped everything apart thinking my motors were no moving.  Duh moments.    Good luck. Keep us posted.


I did the same think on my initial turn on. It's too easy to condemn the electronics.


----------



## speedre9 (Mar 8, 2015)

www.omc-stepperonline.com
This is a link to the board I have but, I think now that I don't need a bob to run it. What I do need though is, a proper db25 pigtail which I've just ordered from Homann Designs . I made  one myself using crimp pins and I don't think I made it correctly. So I will keep you posted on this issue. On a side note, my board has an L.E.D. on it that comes on when it is powered up is that o.k. or does it mean something else. I don't see any referencing to it in the documentation???


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 8, 2015)

Normally the LED means that the power is on.

A standard 25 pin D-Sub cable with the proper ends should work with that board and Mach3


----------



## speedre9 (Mar 12, 2015)

O.K that's what I hoped. One can never be sure with E Bay Chinese goods. On that db25 thing, I was trying to custom build a control box in an empty p.c. case with all the plugs and lights and stuff on the front face. I have not been very successful yet but, I keep on having new ideas and then tinker with them to see how elaborate I can make them,L.O.L.


----------

